# Rhino or Drop Pod?



## Wolf Guard (Nov 3, 2009)

I play space wolves and love using vehicles especially APCs. I don't know which is better a rhino or drop pod. Can anyone explain the pros and cons.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Well, im not much of an Adeptus Astartes player (though soon hope to be...) but what I can gather from questions I, myself, have asked and from the generic Space Marines/Wolves info abroad on this forums then Rhino`s are probably better for your tactical squads, and troop choices. Where as Drop Pods are better for more specific units, units that will actually do some serious damage behind lines, like Dreads and Vets (or Wolf Guard in your instance...) Rhino`s are more vulnerable however, though they are not one shot like `Pods ( I think...) and Im pretty sure that both boast the same amount of supporting firepower. With Razorbacks being there for Command Squads and Devastators, and Landraiders there for Terminator Squads...

My two cents, though you`d get a better answer from a Marine/Wolf player...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Rhino
Pros- reliable, permanently mobile unless damaged, has smoke launchers (almost makes it not worth shooting at for a turn)
Cons- takes a few turns to get to where you are needed

Drop Pod
Pros- instantly where you want to be, 50% rounded up on turn 1 means you know when X amount of your pods are comming making them great for early anti-tank.
Cons- you lose it as soon as it enters play (as a transport) so your guys are then relatively immobile and exposed, very easy KP in anhiliation games (sure its AV12 but its immobile, likely to be close the enemy and its open topped- 2 AP1 penetrating hits means its dead for sure, each one kills it straight on a 3+ anyway). Only 10 transport capacity on a SW pod... not a con compared to the rhino but other marines will laugh at you.


Personally my favourite combo was 2-3 rhinos and 1, 2 or 3 pods: meant my anti tank would drop dpwn and strike at the enemy while my mech forces raced accross the field to support them. Counter fire would hit the drop pod forces allowing the rhinos a clearer path.
This is better then pure mech or pure pod since against a pod list reserving your army means they are totally screwed (1/2-3/4 of the pods should be on the table before you enter play.. and you can fight them and their contects at will) and a pure mech list you just destroy the rhinos you dont want reaching you and barely get to attack the enemy in the first 2 turns.


I like having troops in any even pod (I liked taking 2). I had some grey hunters with a meltagun so they could come down and target a vehicle if my anti-tank has gone badly and/or died or,. more importantly, they could grab an objective. Either one I abandoned to advance or one I captured but lack the troops to hold... if your really nasty then you can grab 2 if they are close to 12" apart. I would often have 10 GH in a pod and 6 (old codex) in reserve. Then 3*10 blood claws in rhinos racing accross the field supported by a vindicator, venerable dread in pod and a normal dread- blood claws would try to clear/captureblock enemy objectives and grey hunters would either help out or just go for uncontested (or lightly held) objectives. Going from having no objectives turn 2 to having 2 on turn 3 as 3 other units of troops hit the enemy's objectives is a pretty crushing morale victory if nothing else.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Like Tim/Steve I use 1 or 2 drop pods and the rest in rhinos racing up. This gives you an immediate threat to the enemy to deal with and the rest of the army racing up to destroy them.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

One of my favorite multiple-pod strategies is to have different purposes for your podding marines so that you can use the ones you need and keep the rest for a time when they might be more useful. For example, one could be filled with combi-melta wolf guard/sternguard for anti-tank and another with a dreadnought with a twin-linked heavy flamer and another heavy flamer or wolf guard/sternguard with combi-flamers for anti-infantry and then if you have troops, hold them in reserves to take objectives late-game.

If you had 4 pods you could have a couple come in turn one who are equipped for anti-tank to destroy transports, then your anti-infantry and/or objective-holders can come down in later turns and flame the infantry that have been de-transported.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

There is absolutely no reason in the world to buy a Rhino instead of a drop pod. It saves you money as in your drop pod is a mandatory upgrade for your dreadnoughts, terminators etc. etc.

Rhinos are obsolete.


----------



## ultramarine v2 (Nov 11, 2009)

the drop pod is brilliant,
you can keep troops back for that last chance to contest objectives,
its baisicly having the abilty to directly land where you need them the most,
and with clever planning it can be deadly.
fair enough they are not as mobile as a rhino,
but waves of thought out drop pods can really leave a brown stain in your enemies pants.

*edit 
i agree with culler,
i use 4 pods. in a 1750 list,
and depending on who im facing i will.
put 3 ten man tacs and a dread in there,
or 2 tacs and 2 dreads. if mech heavy. everything has its weeknes but if you give your dropped units the right support they will be awsome.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

see, being a Chaos player, we're restricted to just rhinos. on that i find the rhinos to be absolutly priceless in an army. the ability to move forward and use the hatch to fire 2 weapons out is IMHO far and away better then a drop pod. on that a drop pod fires its gun at less then BS4 where as a rhino can atleast be useful with a few accurate shots before blowing up. when i used to play SM's i found drop pods had a bad tendancy to not be able to be used after the inital landing where as a rhino can be a transport OR a mobile wall/ LOS blocker.

my vote is strictly rhino for anything infantry like, and drop pod for dreads {preferably ironclads}


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

For Chaos I was thinking of converting a drop pod and using it in Apocolpyse games with it's own datasheet (Same rules as the SM one but with possibly extra armour, 'nother special rule, etc).


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

chaos has a drop pod for apocalypse. its called the chaos Dreadclaw. it should be in one of the imperial armor books.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> There is absolutely no reason in the world to buy a Rhino instead of a drop pod. It saves you money as in your drop pod is a mandatory upgrade for your dreadnoughts, terminators etc. etc.
> 
> Rhinos are obsolete.


Rhinos are great.. in some situations they are just plain better then drop pods and normally they have few downsides compared to DPs.
If you are against a fast transport enemy such as Eldar then a drop pod force will essentially have 1 chance for each pod to attack teh enemy as they will then just move away and laugh as you have to use your legs to chace after them... a rhino can just move 12" and mebbe deliver its passengers out to shoot (12" movement + 2" deployment + model width.. rather then just 6" move).


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Syko515 said:


> chaos has a drop pod for apocalypse. its called the chaos Dreadclaw. it should be in one of the imperial armor books.


The major differences:

No guns. AT ALL. Can't take them, either. No pew-pew for you.

It is NOT immobilised upon landing. It is also a flier and uses its own version of 'deep strike' that differs from BRB deep strike. It can take off again as it is a lander/flier.

Costs more than twice what a SM one does, can only transport 10 models or 1 dread.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

even with the up'd cost and the lack of gun i think it sounds far and away better then a drop pod. i have never seen the rules for it but i have heard tale of the dreadclaws existance. 

back to the rhino vs. dro pod topic, i feel drop pods, though effective for that one turn, are really pretty much one hit wonders....its like soft cell's "tainted love" it may sound good and work that once per game, but don't except it to sing any other songs. a rhino has defences agenst incomeing fire {smoke} and a nice little search light for nightfight, they also have a fire point for two models to shoot from, AND weapon options of their own that can fire effectivly and in a few games i've played, make or break the game. {played orks, killed a couple with a havoc launcher and the TL bolter and made them run from an objective for the win...very sad for the ork player...} my point? 

stallion over one trick poney anyday!


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

I would have to vote Rhino. Drop Pod has some good shock and awe with whatever it carries, but the problem is that might just be for one turn. After that turn, it just becomes another bonified light turret that gives cover, which is a good advantage. Although it cant move like the rhino and sometimes it might not come into the game until its too late. The movement of the rhino alone is so helpful, whether its providing cover for other units in your army, flanking, distracting and all other uses we have come up with over the years. 

I think the Drop Pod definitely has its advantages, I would say it works best in small or very large numbers (like your whole army), but with the Rhino, any amount is just fine.


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

You cannot pick drop pods unless you are using ragnar blackmanes (his company is good at the whole droppod assult thing) company because space wolves are naturally superstitious of pods.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i thought that was teleporters? the whole sorcery thing?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The_Lone_Wolf said:


> You cannot pick drop pods unless you are using ragnar blackmanes (his company is good at the whole droppod assult thing) company because space wolves are naturally superstitious of pods.


Actually, there is nothing in the Space Wolf codex to say that you can't use Drop Pods in other companies (Unless you're a background-addicted-fanatic)


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I would go rhino over drop pods. Drop pods are great in large numbers. If all you have is one, you are either dropping it in your own zone in which case a rhino would do the same, or dropping it into enemy territory. In most cases its the only unit that is close to the enemy, so it might shoot at something, but than be probably destroyed next turn. Also a smart enemy will keep his important things away from areas that can easily be hit with a drop pod.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, like the earlier posts, maybe a few pods, but mostly rhinos. In the rhinos you can hold the troops or squad of whatever in it for extra protection, as well it can move around and contest objectives, it gives you more timing options for when is the optimum time to show your units, and you can assault out of it (This is a huge plus against troop assault army's (like nids)).


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

Pods are either

A: A bomb, a unit you're intending to do one thing and then die.

B: A means to deploy an entire army.


Rhinos can redeploy midgame, where the drop pod will just be sitting there doing nothing, you can't tank shock with it or move your guys around after that first attack except on foot. Mixing Rhinos and Drop pods is generally not going to be as good as committing to a strategy completely and putting your effort behind that. If you love APC's then just stack up on Rhinos, they're cheap.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

The way i look at it, is that if you want marines to get somewhere early in the game, then you use a rhino.... but if you need a squad in the middle of the game, then a drop pod works well...and both being transports their costs is only ten points off. In my opinion a drop pod is better


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

For infantry, I'd take a Rhino (or even Razorback) every time. The only time I personally consider Drop Pods worthwhile is a means of getting melta Dreads and Ironclads up close and personal. For Space Wolves, Pods generally aren't needed for most units.


----------



## Wilder (Jun 10, 2008)

APC for sure. I like the mobility they provide.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Drop pods are a hammerblow- they give you a guarenteed round of close range fire pretty much wherever you want it... but rhinos are more reliable through the entire battle. I will forever maintain that they are both useful in their own ways and should both be in an army for best results.


----------



## Tequila Stuntman (Jan 6, 2010)

Argitist said:


> In the rhinos you can hold the troops or squad of whatever in it for extra protection.....and you can assault out of it (This is a huge plus against troop assault army's (like nids)).


Is this a SW thing or something thats been changed in a FAQ because my DA can't assault from a rhino neither can you in the SM 5th?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Tequila Stuntman said:


> Is this a SW thing or something thats been changed in a FAQ because my DA can't assault from a rhino neither can you in the SM 5th?


Anyone can as long as the Rhino hasn't already moved that turn.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You can move, shoot and assault after disembarking from a transport as long as it hadnt moved that turn so far.


----------



## Tequila Stuntman (Jan 6, 2010)

Fair enough I didn't think of that. But.....

I'm building a ork army and if you pull up next to me, without disembarking, planning to launch an assault next turn your going to get swamped by my boyz. You cant assault if you can't disembark and you cant disembark if every position within 2" has one of my orks close by. (Is that right?) With a bit of luck, even with stick bombs, I will get a least an immobilised result with even more luck I will get a wrecked then thats your unit gone.

I'm not arguing just for the sake of it. I've started getting back into the hobby after clearing out my folks loft just before Christmas and whilst I am building & painting I'm trying to re-learn the rules and work out strategies etc.

So.....for when I finish painting and then get to use my SM (almost done then I can concentrate 100% on my ork rock band, I'm building speakers and an mp3 player into a battlewagon :shok Is it a good idea after moving a rhino within charge distance to leave the squad inside or are you better of disembarking and shooting with the whole squad.

Sorry OP if it seems like I am nicking your thread but its all transport tactics isn't it :victory:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well firstly you dont tend to assault against orks... well ok, you do, but yu dont cross the battlefield in a transport to do it, you blast them to pieces then charge when they get close (at least in theory).

Against every army other then orks my SW tactics were to drive 3 rhinos accross the field about 6" apart, stop ~11" away form the enemy, spin round and blow smoke. The enemy can then either assault me (but not be able to block my side doors), shoot my AV10 rear armour with its 4+ smoke (and the only bad things that can happen are a stunned or a explodes with me being pinned) or retreat... if they retreat I just drive right up close and jump all my guys out and flame/shoot (old codex, couldnt do that with new codex unless an IC was in there).
30 BCs all being able to charge out of rhinos was pretty devastating, and its supprising how many people didnt bother to move the 3-4" back to escape the charge... ofc the few who did were then faced by 30 guys in power armour to kill before they could get into combat (at 14pts/model and with 3+ saves blood claws were totally evil when used on mass).


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Please excuse Bane Of Kings (page 2) he is my bro and he is a bit of a $h'[email protected]


----------

